# "Purfect" Toy Poodle breeder? Your pick?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I keep Kay's bookmarked because I adore browns in Toys and because she links to other breeders with good programs, so maybe this could be of use?

Kays Toy Poodles - Home

Don't recall where you live but she links to breeders in more than one state, if memory serves.

Consider also Clarion. The Kennedys have been friendly in answering a few questions though I'm a stranger to them. And check out N2Mischief's breeder, too--their name is on the tip of my tongue, and they're in Cali. Ah, it's Sharbelle, of course. The Stevens.

I've read Hosanna is renowned. Last I heard she didn't have a website.

Have you considered contacting your closest regional Poodle club for referrals? What about going to shows?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> I keep Kay's bookmarked because I adore browns in Toys and because she links to other breeders with good programs, so maybe this could be of use?
> 
> Kays Toy Poodles - Home
> 
> ...



You can find Hosanna on Facebook - I honestly do not know what the fuss is about, I don't like the looks of the dogs at all. 
And if the OP is looking for a performance dog, I would strongly recommend that they get a black.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks very much-I haven't seen the Hosanna dogs. Sure wish I could head down to Indio for the big show weekend coming up; chances are good for seeing a number of great breeders' Toys and Miniatures. Look at these entries--we never get this in NorCal!

https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/event..._comp_type=&NEW_END_DATE1=&key_stkhldr_event= (InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Club page if the first link doesn't work, then click on the event number to go to akc's page). Event 2016186102 for the second one.

Jack Bradshaw - Dog Show Superintendents - 10 Toys Saturday
Jack Bradshaw - Dog Show Superintendents - 10 Toys Sunday

Of course, that doesn't mean there won't be no-shows, but still. The numbers in the specialties are especially wonderful and there are two on Friday. I notice the Stevens are judging these; Mrs. Stevens for the first show and Mr. Stevens for the second one.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

not necessarily my favorite toy poodle breeder (haven't decided on that yet), but g8rcreek in georgia has some photos of their agility tpoos on the site (look on the "now showing" page). their tpoo (owned and shown by someone else) is the one that won 3rd at the westminster masters agility trial.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Personally I think it is kind of silly to insist that a breeder have performance titles when you want a performance poodle. I have absolutely no doubt that Timi, and previously Taylee and Jole would have made/make exceptional performance dogs although I never had any desire to do that with them. How do I know that? Because they were/are dogs that pay attention to me - I can teach Timi anything in a couple of minutes and she will follow my directions like she is an extension of my own body. Couple that with a sound athletic body and a high energy level, and you have a performance dog - no title needed to tell me that!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'm not sure it's exactly silly if you are talking about tpoos. limb fragility is a concern, even though there's no real test for it (i'm differentiating here from patellar luxation, though that, too, may not manifest early on). no harm imo in stacking the deck by looking for dogs from lines with proven athletes - and no limb problems.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Streetcar said:


> Have you considered contacting your closest regional Poodle club for referrals? What about going to shows?


Thank you for the suggestions. I have reached out to a couple of resources as a starting point but started this topic to see if maybe I was missing a key contact as performance (agility) toys are not the norm in my area. 



Tiny Poodles said:


> And if the OP is looking for a performance dog, I would strongly recommend that they get a black.


I currently have a black toy - my heart dog she is loved beyond measure and is working on her MACH. I'm not set on a color however as I've seen all colors of poodles be amazing in agility!



patk said:


> not necessarily my favorite toy poodle breeder (haven't decided on that yet), but g8rcreek in georgia has some photos of their agility tpoos on the site (look on the "now showing" page). their tpoo (owned and shown by someone else) is the one that won 3rd at the westminster masters agility trial.


Thank you for this! Barbara is on a poodle agility list that I follow so if I decide to go toy I'll definitely ask for her recommendation 



Tiny Poodles said:


> Personally I think it is kind of silly to insist that a breeder have performance titles when you want a performance poodle.


A bit harsh to say my requirements are "silly"... I have always admired Timi as she reminds me a lot of little Bella and have supported her contests, etc. 

I have been seriously bitten by the agility bug and want to do everything to ensure that my next performance prospect has the best start possible and that includes coming from a performance breeder that has knowledge of the sport and will support my goals.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Minnie said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I have reached out to a couple of resources as a starting point but started this topic to see if maybe I was missing a key contact as performance (agility) toys are not the norm in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I was in a bit of a rush when I wrote that, and it was not the best choice of words. I really meant to say that it would be a rarity to find a breeder who competes in both venues, and I am not sure that it is necessary to limit yourself to just those who do. I am certain that a toy with the health, temperament and drive necessary for performance can be found with a breeder who only does conformation, as I have owned three such dogs that came from conformation only breeders (and they were all black). The key would be to find a breeder who is really forthcoming about health issues in their lines and is an astute and honest evaluator of temperament and drive - though sadly, without "inside info" that might be a difficult thing to ascertain. If I were in your position, I might see if I could get some recommendations from handlers if I could - they are close enough to the inside circle to know exactly which breeders may, for example have patella problems in their lines, but not one of them, not trying to sell you a puppy, so you may be able to get more of an objective viewpoint from one of them.

Oh, and by the way, everyone knows that I am biased about blacks just because all of my personal poodles who have been blacks really excelled over the other colors that I have had, but LilyCD recently said that the best performance poodles that she has ever seen have been black, and her learned judgement on that issue should I think count for quite a bit ?


----------



## Lisadoll (Aug 27, 2015)

Minnie said:


> We have a thread for Spoos and Minis so to not leave my favorite out let's hear who is your "perfect" toy poodle breeder? Must meet the following requirements:
> 
> Puppies from the litter can currently be registered AKC
> Does not breed for "teacup"
> ...




I got my black toy, Sasha, from Saratoga Toy Poodles in Maryland. One of the owners, Paul Redding has numerous years experience breeding and showing. He has champions in his stock and is very active in showing and the Poodle world in general from what I can tell. 

I'm delighted with Sasha and her temperment and behavior at only 5 months. I'd recommend him to anyone interested in a toy.


----------

